# Gothic 2 und das Schmieden



## nokill (5. Januar 2005)

Hi ich hab bei G2  in Khorinis eine Lehre als Schmied begonnen. Aber wie kann ich noch bessere Schwerter machen und den Wassereimer und den Schleifstein benutzen.


----------



## HerdyGerdy (5. Januar 2005)

nokill am 05.01.2005 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich hab bei G2  in Khorinis eine Lehre als Schmied begonnen. Aber wie kann ich noch bessere Schwerter machen und den Wassereimer und den Schleifstein benutzen.




abend,
also bessere schwerter kannst du als drachenjäger bei bennet lernen im späteren spielverlauf.

bin mir nich sicher aber ich glaub sowohl schleifstein als auch wassereimer sind noch überbleibsel aus gothic 1 da man dort viel mehr arbeitsschritte benötigte als im 2er um irgendetwas zu schmieden.

mfg
Herdy


----------



## JaeMcBean (5. Januar 2005)

nokill am 05.01.2005 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich hab bei G2  in Khorinis eine Lehre als Schmied begonnen. Aber wie kann ich noch bessere Schwerter machen und den Wassereimer und den Schleifstein benutzen.



Dazu musst du einfach weiter im Spielverlauf kommen, dann kannst du auch bessere Schwerter schmieden. Allerdings würd ich vom Schmieden lernen abraten, da du die Skillpunkte dringend für andere Sachen benötigst (zumindest im Addon). Das beste Schwert ist meiner Meinung sowieso die Klaue Beliars


----------



## nokill (5. Januar 2005)

Jo danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## assman (5. Januar 2005)

JaeMcBean am 05.01.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste Schwert ist meiner Meinung sowieso die Klaue Beliars


*sabber*


----------



## Yarrick1 (5. Januar 2005)

aber mit schmieden kann man sehr(unterstrichen) viel geld verdienen

ich hab auch die volle schmiedelaufbahn eingeschlagen

lohnt sich auf jeden fall
bleiben noch genug punkte um auch das addon zu schaffen


----------



## Homerclon (6. Januar 2005)

JaeMcBean am 05.01.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> nokill am 05.01.2005 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man muss ja nicht alle schmieden können, aber zumindest das erste sollte man lernen, so hat man nie Geldprobleme.
Bei Bosper mit den Tierfellen hat man irgendwann alle Tiere abgeschlachtet und somit irgendwann keine Geldquelle mehr.

Und zumindest als Drachenjäger im Addon muss man schmieden können, denn das beste Schwert das man da bekommen kann muss man selber schmieden. 

Bessere Schwerter schmieden kann man je nach Gilde & Beruf bei jemand anderen Lernen.

Die meisten Schwerter können die Drachenjäger schmieden.
Dort ist Bennet der Lehrer, falls man den Schmied als Beruf gewählt hat ist auch noch der Schmied in der Stadt der lehrer für ein paar einfache Schwerter.
Magier und Paladine können nur wenn sie Schmied als Beruf haben in der Stadt schmieden lernen.

Und der Schmied in der Burg im Minental unterrichtet jede Gilde im Schmieden.


----------



## subaridu (6. Januar 2005)

JaeMcBean am 05.01.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> nokill am 05.01.2005 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon möglich, ich bevorzuge den Orkschlachter, den man auch schon relativ früh bekommen kann.


----------

